# 3 phase transformer



## Electrotech06 (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you looking for a diagram picture or an actual picture of a real transformer hooked up highlandele???


Student: South Central College - Electro-mechanical Technician
Aaron Mende


----------



## highlandele (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking for a real transformer hooked up


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

highlandele said:


> hi, can anyone tell me where i can find a picture of a 3 phase transformer wired correctly? a transformer with a bonding jumper and the correct terminations on the lugs? I'm presenting a safety meeting at work and transformer make up is one of the topics.


 Any of the suppliers will send you a copy, and if not your Uglys book has transformer connection diagrams.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Wye, Delta, or zig zag? Oil, gas, dry, or cast coil? LV, MV, HV, EHV? Gotta be a little more specific than "A transformer"


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

this may be of some help.

http://ecmweb.com/mag/electric_transformer_installation_made/


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Zog said:


> Wye, Delta, or zig zag? Oil, gas, dry, or cast coil? LV, MV, HV, EHV? Gotta be a little more specific than "A transformer"


Can I see a picture of an EHV transformer please :thumbup:


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

Just take the cover off a existing XFMR & then take the pic


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> Can I see a picture of an EHV transformer please :thumbup:


Have a crew repairing and testing one today, 230kV/69kV, will get photos. In the meantime here is one I commisioned a while back.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Send me your email and I will email you some


----------

